# Rick and Morty renewed for another 70 episodes



## Chary (May 10, 2018)

More Rick and Morty coming. Looking forward to all the tweets asking where it is! #theydrawingit pic.twitter.com/KZild3B9rP— Justin Roiland (@JustinRoiland) May 10, 2018
​Despite the success of the Adult Swim series Rick and Morty, series co-creator Dan Harmon had claimed the show was in limbo due to contractual issues. But, luckily for fans, on May 10th, any uncertainty was cleared up, as it was officially confirmed by Justin Roland that the show had been renewed, and for a whopping 70 episodes, too. It's not known when the next season will air, but it's likely a good while from now.


----------



## RustInPeace (May 10, 2018)

Okay. Rick and Morty is the only show I love, but don't want to talk about because of the fandom. So, I'd only give one word responses. I would not have watched the show if not for someone's recommendation, someone who I respect more than just about everybody. So, again, okay.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 11, 2018)

To be fair- oh wait this isn't ironic?

Well golly i guess the fandom has had another injection of extra episodes.


----------



## Veho (May 11, 2018)

So that's what, 7 new seasons?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 11, 2018)

All that Szechuan sauce money. Good stuff. Now they can do a Switch joke instead of the LoZ 3DSXL joke.


----------



## CeeDee (May 11, 2018)

Good to see CN has some moderate ability to listen to fans...



H1B1Esquire said:


> All that Szechuan sauce money. Good stuff. Now they can do a Switch joke instead of the LoZ 3DSXL joke.


Szechuan sauce money? McDonalds got any money from that promo and it was never officially connected to R&M.


----------



## The Catboy (May 11, 2018)

Yay~ I was really hoping they weren't gonna end it there, there were still so many plot threads that needed to be addressed.


----------



## supergamer368 (May 13, 2018)

So I can see a lot of people are excited about this- but WHY would they do this? 70 more episodes?!?! Keep this in mind:
1. There’s only ~10 episodes per season. This could be like 7 seasons worth.
2. Each season is like a year and a half apart, more or less.
So really, this would keep the show running for the next DECADE. Also consider what would happen if the writers would run out of steam iin the middle of producing all the episodes. They’d either have to jump ship and cancel the show (not even sure if they can) or make a ton of mediocre episodes. Just seems rediculous to order so many. Adult Swim must have a lot of faith in this show, but i doubt it’ll turn out well.


----------

